# OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE 8TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 8TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE HAPPENING NOV 1 ,2009 @ LINCOLN PARK IN THE CITY OF LA 3501 VALLEY BLVD 90031 ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:00am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:00am-4:00pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S OG & STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS,MILD- LUXURY, FULL-LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV- TRUCKS, SCIONS, LOWRIDER BICYCLES,TRIKES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE AT 323-282-0929 OR FRANK AT 562 869-5451







NEW LOCATION !!! IS LINCOLN PARK 3501 VALLEY BLVD LA 90031








NEW LOCATION !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jul 1 2009, 07:38 PM~14356976
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 8TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE HAPPENING NOV 1 ,2009 @ GOLFLAND IN SO EL MONTE . ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:00am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:00am-4:00pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S OG & STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS,MILD- LUXURY, FULL-LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV- TRUCKS, SCIONS, LOWRIDER BICYCLES,TRIKES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE AT 323-282-0929 OR FRANK AT 562 869-5451
> VENDOR SPACE 10X10 $50.00
> 
> ...


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

GOOD SHOW


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jul 1 2009, 07:38 PM~14356976
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 8TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE HAPPENING NOV 1 ,2009 @ GOLFLAND IN SO EL MONTE . ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:00am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:00am-4:00pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S OG & STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS,MILD- LUXURY, FULL-LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV- TRUCKS, SCIONS, LOWRIDER BICYCLES,TRIKES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE AT 323-282-0929 OR FRANK AT 562 869-5451
> VENDOR SPACE 10X10 $50.00
> 
> ...


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jul 1 2009, 07:38 PM~14356976
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 8TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE HAPPENING NOV 1 ,2009 @ GOLFLAND IN SO EL MONTE . ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:00am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:00am-4:00pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S OG & STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS,MILD- LUXURY, FULL-LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV- TRUCKS, SCIONS, LOWRIDER BICYCLES,TRIKES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE AT 323-282-0929 OR FRANK AT 562 869-5451
> VENDOR SPACE 10X10 $50.00
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jul 1 2009, 08:38 PM~14356976
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 8TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE HAPPENING NOV 1 ,2009 @ GOLFLAND IN SO EL MONTE . ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:00am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:00am-4:00pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S OG & STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS,MILD- LUXURY, FULL-LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV- TRUCKS, SCIONS, LOWRIDER BICYCLES,TRIKES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE AT 323-282-0929 OR FRANK AT 562 869-5451
> VENDOR SPACE 10X10 $50.00
> 
> ...


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jul 1 2009, 07:38 PM~14356976
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 8TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE HAPPENING NOV 1 ,2009 @ GOLFLAND IN SO EL MONTE . ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:00am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:00am-4:00pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S OG & STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS,MILD- LUXURY, FULL-LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV- TRUCKS, SCIONS, LOWRIDER BICYCLES,TRIKES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE AT 323-282-0929 OR FRANK AT 562 869-5451
> VENDOR SPACE 10X10 $50.00
> 
> ...


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jul 1 2009, 06:38 PM~14356976
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 8TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE HAPPENING NOV 1 ,2009 @ GOLFLAND IN SO EL MONTE . ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:00am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:00am-4:00pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S OG & STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS,MILD- LUXURY, FULL-LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV- TRUCKS, SCIONS, LOWRIDER BICYCLES,TRIKES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE AT 323-282-0929 OR FRANK AT 562 869-5451
> VENDOR SPACE 10X10 $50.00
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrredchevy_@Jul 6 2009, 09:07 AM~14391708
> *:thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jul 6 2009, 06:25 PM~14396930
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: TTT!!!!!!


----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

is it time!!!!!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jul 7 2009, 07:21 PM~14407468
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jul 1 2009, 08:38 PM~14356976
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 8TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE HAPPENING NOV 1 ,2009 @ GOLFLAND IN SO EL MONTE . ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:00am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:00am-4:00pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S OG & STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS,MILD- LUXURY, FULL-LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV- TRUCKS, SCIONS, LOWRIDER BICYCLES,TRIKES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE AT 323-282-0929 OR FRANK AT 562 869-5451
> VENDOR SPACE 10X10 $50.00
> 
> ...


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jul 1 2009, 07:38 PM~14356976
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 8TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE HAPPENING NOV 1 ,2009 @ GOLFLAND IN SO EL MONTE . ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:00am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:00am-4:00pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S OG & STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS,MILD- LUXURY, FULL-LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV- TRUCKS, SCIONS, LOWRIDER BICYCLES,TRIKES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE AT 323-282-0929 OR FRANK AT 562 869-5451
> VENDOR SPACE 10X10 $50.00
> 
> ...


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

JUST WAITING!!!!!!


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jul 9 2009, 09:01 AM~14422287
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

TONIGHT IS CRUISE NIGHT AT THE GOLDEN OX!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

next cruise night :biggrin:


----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Jul 5 2009, 04:22 PM~14386389
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jul 1 2009, 07:38 PM~14356976
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 8TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE HAPPENING NOV 1 ,2009 @ GOLFLAND IN SO EL MONTE . ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:00am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:00am-4:00pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S OG & STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS,MILD- LUXURY, FULL-LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV- TRUCKS, SCIONS, LOWRIDER BICYCLES,TRIKES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE AT 323-282-0929 OR FRANK AT 562 869-5451
> VENDOR SPACE 10X10 $50.00
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr_cutty_84_@Jul 13 2009, 10:37 PM~14465528
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jul 14 2009, 06:40 PM~14475522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

MARK THE DATE DOWN!!!! DON'T BE LEFT OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!! NOV.1,2009


----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jul 15 2009, 03:15 PM~14483988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jul 15 2009, 02:15 PM~14483988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jul 15 2009, 01:15 PM~14483988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

hope you can make the show!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jul 16 2009, 04:50 PM~14496396
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

had to post this nice drawing


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

[http://i491.photobucket.com/albums/rr280/old_memories13/flame5.gif[/img]


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

remember this 39


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jul 17 2009, 02:20 PM~14505976
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jul 17 2009, 06:31 PM~14507417
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jul 19 2009, 03:05 PM~14518795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jul 19 2009, 04:05 PM~14518795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jul 17 2009, 07:31 PM~14507417
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

SOME GOOD OLDIES!!


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jul 21 2009, 06:46 PM~14543863
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jul 1 2009, 07:38 PM~14356976
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 8TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE HAPPENING NOV 1 ,2009 @ GOLFLAND IN SO EL MONTE . ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:00am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:00am-4:00pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S OG & STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS,MILD- LUXURY, FULL-LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV- TRUCKS, SCIONS, LOWRIDER BICYCLES,TRIKES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE AT 323-282-0929 OR FRANK AT 562 869-5451
> VENDOR SPACE 10X10 $50.00
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jul 19 2009, 03:05 PM~14518795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jul 1 2009, 07:38 PM~14356976
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 8TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE HAPPENING NOV 1 ,2009 @ GOLFLAND IN SO EL MONTE . ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:00am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:00am-4:00pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S OG & STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS,MILD- LUXURY, FULL-LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV- TRUCKS, SCIONS, LOWRIDER BICYCLES,TRIKES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE AT 323-282-0929 OR FRANK AT 562 869-5451
> VENDOR SPACE 10X10 $50.00
> 
> ...


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

TOY DRIVE SHOW IS MOVING TO A NEW LOCATION,MORE INFO COMING SOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jul 24 2009, 07:12 AM~14568438
> *TOY DRIVE SHOW IS MOVING TO A NEW LOCATION,MORE INFO COMING SOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jul 1 2009, 07:38 PM~14356976
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 8TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE HAPPENING NOV 1 ,2009 ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:00am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:00am-4:00pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S OG & STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS,MILD- LUXURY, FULL-LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV- TRUCKS, SCIONS, LOWRIDER BICYCLES,TRIKES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE AT 323-282-0929 OR FRANK AT 562 869-5451
> VENDOR SPACE 10X10 $50.00
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

CITY CANCELLED US BUT WE ARE MOVING IT TO A NEW LOCATION COOMING SOON


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*  :biggrin:  Bummp to the top for the Homies ! ! !  *


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jul 1 2009, 06:38 PM~14356976
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 8TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE HAPPENING NOV 1 ,2009 ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:00am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:00am-4:00pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S OG & STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS,MILD- LUXURY, FULL-LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV- TRUCKS, SCIONS, LOWRIDER BICYCLES,TRIKES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE AT 323-282-0929 OR FRANK AT 562 869-5451
> VENDOR SPACE 10X10 $50.00
> 
> ...


----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jul 1 2009, 08:38 PM~14356976
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 8TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE HAPPENING NOV 1 ,2009 ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:00am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:00am-4:00pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S OG & STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS,MILD- LUXURY, FULL-LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV- TRUCKS, SCIONS, LOWRIDER BICYCLES,TRIKES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE AT 323-282-0929 OR FRANK AT 562 869-5451
> VENDOR SPACE 10X10 $50.00
> 
> ...


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jul 1 2009, 06:38 PM~14356976
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 8TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE HAPPENING NOV 1 ,2009 ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:00am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:00am-4:00pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S OG & STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS,MILD- LUXURY, FULL-LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV- TRUCKS, SCIONS, LOWRIDER BICYCLES,TRIKES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE AT 323-282-0929 OR FRANK AT 562 869-5451
> VENDOR SPACE 10X10 $50.00
> 
> ...


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

A NEW LOCATION FOR THE TOY DRIVE IS COMING SOON


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

working on a new spot for the toy drive,looking good nov 1,2009


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jul 27 2009, 05:03 PM~14597418
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jul 1 2009, 07:38 PM~14356976
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 8TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE HAPPENING NOV 1 ,2009 ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:00am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:00am-4:00pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S OG & STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS,MILD- LUXURY, FULL-LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV- TRUCKS, SCIONS, LOWRIDER BICYCLES,TRIKES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE AT 323-282-0929 OR FRANK AT 562 869-5451
> VENDOR SPACE 10X10 $50.00
> 
> ...


 :rant:


----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jul 1 2009, 08:38 PM~14356976
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 8TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE HAPPENING NOV 1 ,2009 ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:00am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:00am-4:00pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S OG & STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS,MILD- LUXURY, FULL-LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV- TRUCKS, SCIONS, LOWRIDER BICYCLES,TRIKES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE AT 323-282-0929 OR FRANK AT 562 869-5451
> VENDOR SPACE 10X10 $50.00
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jul 1 2009, 08:38 PM~14356976
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 8TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE HAPPENING NOV 1 ,2009 ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:00am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:00am-4:00pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S OG & STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS,MILD- LUXURY, FULL-LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV- TRUCKS, SCIONS, LOWRIDER BICYCLES,TRIKES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE AT 323-282-0929 OR FRANK AT 562 869-5451
> VENDOR SPACE 10X10 $50.00
> 
> ...


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jul 27 2009, 03:40 PM~14596535
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: "FIRME"


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Jul 28 2009, 08:17 PM~14610248
> *:biggrin: "FIRME"
> *


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jul 1 2009, 06:38 PM~14356976
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 8TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE HAPPENING NOV 1 ,2009 ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:00am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:00am-4:00pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S OG & STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS,MILD- LUXURY, FULL-LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV- TRUCKS, SCIONS, LOWRIDER BICYCLES,TRIKES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE AT 323-282-0929 OR FRANK AT 562 869-5451
> VENDOR SPACE 10X10 $50.00
> 
> ...


----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Jul 28 2009, 09:17 PM~14610248
> *:biggrin: "FIRME"
> *


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jul 1 2009, 07:38 PM~14356976
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 8TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE HAPPENING NOV 1 ,2009 ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:00am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:00am-4:00pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S OG & STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS,MILD- LUXURY, FULL-LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV- TRUCKS, SCIONS, LOWRIDER BICYCLES,TRIKES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE AT 323-282-0929 OR FRANK AT 562 869-5451
> VENDOR SPACE 10X10 $50.00
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

NEW LOCATION COMING SOON!!!!!


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

I WILL FIND A LOCATION!!!!


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jul 30 2009, 01:21 PM~14628997
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jul 1 2009, 07:38 PM~14356976
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 8TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE HAPPENING NOV 1 ,2009 ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:00am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:00am-4:00pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S OG & STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS,MILD- LUXURY, FULL-LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV- TRUCKS, SCIONS, LOWRIDER BICYCLES,TRIKES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE AT 323-282-0929 OR FRANK AT 562 869-5451
> VENDOR SPACE 10X10 $50.00
> 
> ...


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jul 1 2009, 07:38 PM~14356976
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 8TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE HAPPENING NOV 1 ,2009 ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:00am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:00am-4:00pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S OG & STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS,MILD- LUXURY, FULL-LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV- TRUCKS, SCIONS, LOWRIDER BICYCLES,TRIKES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE AT 323-282-0929 OR FRANK AT 562 869-5451
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

I WILL FIND A GOOD LOCATION!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jul 19 2009, 05:05 PM~14518795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jul 31 2009, 05:07 PM~14641915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Aug 1 2009, 01:24 PM~14647125
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

LOOKING FOR A NEW LOCATION


----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Aug 3 2009, 04:47 PM~14662639
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Aug 3 2009, 02:47 PM~14662639
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jul 1 2009, 07:38 PM~14356976
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 8TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE HAPPENING NOV 1 ,2009 ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:00am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:00am-4:00pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S OG & STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS,MILD- LUXURY, FULL-LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV- TRUCKS, SCIONS, LOWRIDER BICYCLES,TRIKES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE AT 323-282-0929 OR FRANK AT 562 869-5451
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

still looking for a good spot


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Aug 4 2009, 03:51 PM~14674815
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Aug 3 2009, 04:47 PM~14662639
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

Good news coming soon :biggrin: looks like we have a location :biggrin:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Aug 5 2009, 07:31 AM~14681379
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Aug 5 2009, 08:31 AM~14681379
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Aug 5 2009, 08:31 AM~14681379
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jul 1 2009, 07:38 PM~14356976
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 8TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE HAPPENING NOV 1 ,2009 ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:00am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:00am-4:00pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S OG & STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS,MILD- LUXURY, FULL-LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV- TRUCKS, SCIONS, LOWRIDER BICYCLES,TRIKES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE AT 323-282-0929 OR FRANK AT 562 869-5451
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jul 17 2009, 06:31 PM~14507417
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

IS THIS SHOW STILL AT THE GOLFLAND NOV 1 ?


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 49Merc_@Aug 6 2009, 07:33 AM~14692209
> *IS THIS SHOW STILL AT THE GOLFLAND NOV 1 ?
> *


no,old memories is working on a new location but the date is the same :biggrin:
i here that they may have two locations to pick from :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jul 17 2009, 07:31 PM~14507417
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: :0 IS THIS BOMB STILL AROUND AND STILL IN THE CLUB?! HAVEN'T SEEN IT IN YEARS! :cheesy: :thumbsup: :worship: :werd: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 6 2009, 02:34 PM~14695501
> *:uh:  :0 IS THIS BOMB STILL AROUND AND STILL IN THE CLUB?! HAVEN'T SEEN IT IN YEARS!  :cheesy:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :werd:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


it's in japan :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrredchevy_@Aug 6 2009, 02:12 PM~14695279
> *no,old memories is  working on a new location but the date is the same :biggrin:
> i here that they may have two locations to pick from :biggrin:
> *


 THE CITY SAID NO CAR SHOWS
YES WE ARE WOKING ON A NEW LOCATION AND MAY HAVE ONE IN THE NEXT WEEK OR SO :h5:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 49Merc_@Aug 6 2009, 08:33 AM~14692209
> *IS THIS SHOW STILL AT THE GOLFLAND NOV 1 ?
> *


THE CITY SAID NO SHOW :angry:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Aug 6 2009, 03:49 PM~14695652
> *it's in japan :biggrin:
> *


 :0 NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!  :tears:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Aug 5 2009, 08:31 AM~14681379
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Aug 6 2009, 01:52 PM~14695693
> *THE CITY SAID NO SHOW :angry:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD SPOT IS COMING!!


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Aug 7 2009, 07:51 AM~14701581
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Aug 7 2009, 07:51 AM~14701581
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Aug 6 2009, 03:40 PM~14696148
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jul 1 2009, 07:38 PM~14356976
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 8TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE HAPPENING NOV 1 ,2009 ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:00am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:00am-4:00pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S OG & STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS,MILD- LUXURY, FULL-LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV- TRUCKS, SCIONS, LOWRIDER BICYCLES,TRIKES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE AT 323-282-0929 OR FRANK AT 562 869-5451
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIING GOOD FOR A NEW LOCATION ,SHOULD KNOW IN THE NEXT WEEK OR SO:biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Aug 8 2009, 08:34 AM~14710599
> *LOOKIING GOOD FOR A NEW LOCATION ,SHOULD KNOW IN THE NEXT WEEK OR SO:biggrin: :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Aug 8 2009, 07:34 AM~14710599
> *LOOKIING GOOD FOR A NEW LOCATION ,SHOULD KNOW IN THE NEXT WEEK OR SO:biggrin: :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Aug 8 2009, 09:34 AM~14710599
> *LOOKIING GOOD FOR A NEW LOCATION ,SHOULD KNOW IN THE NEXT WEEK OR SO:biggrin: :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

I HOPE WE FIND A SPOT FOR THE TOY DRIVE


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Aug 8 2009, 07:34 AM~14710599
> *LOOKIING GOOD FOR A NEW LOCATION ,SHOULD KNOW IN THE NEXT WEEK OR SO:biggrin: :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrredchevy_@Aug 10 2009, 06:21 PM~14729401
> *
> *


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jul 1 2009, 07:38 PM~14356976
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 8TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE HAPPENING NOV 1 ,2009 ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:00am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:00am-4:00pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S OG & STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS,MILD- LUXURY, FULL-LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV- TRUCKS, SCIONS, LOWRIDER BICYCLES,TRIKES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE AT 323-282-0929 OR FRANK AT 562 869-5451
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AGUA_DULCE_68_@Aug 11 2009, 06:59 PM~14740420
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Aug 6 2009, 04:40 PM~14696148
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

WAITING !!


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: meeting with some people next week about a location







:h5:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Aug 13 2009, 03:24 PM~14761299
> *:thumbsup: meeting with some people next week about a location
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrredchevy_@Aug 13 2009, 09:00 PM~14763517
> *
> *


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Aug 1 2009, 01:24 PM~14647125
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jul 1 2009, 07:38 PM~14356976
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 8TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE HAPPENING NOV 1 ,2009 ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:00am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:00am-4:00pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S OG & STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS,MILD- LUXURY, FULL-LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV- TRUCKS, SCIONS, LOWRIDER BICYCLES,TRIKES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE AT 323-282-0929 OR FRANK AT 562 869-5451
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Aug 15 2009, 08:06 AM~14776687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Aug 5 2009, 08:31 AM~14681379
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Aug 17 2009, 08:35 AM~14791257
> *:biggrin:
> *


STILL WORKING ON IT :biggrin:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Aug 17 2009, 01:06 PM~14794338
> *STILL WORKING ON IT :biggrin:
> *


----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Aug 10 2009, 05:32 PM~14728220
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Aug 15 2009, 08:06 AM~14776687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Aug 5 2009, 08:31 AM~14681379
> *
> 
> 
> ...


were :uh:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy_@Aug 18 2009, 03:51 PM~14808560
> *were  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jul 1 2009, 07:38 PM~14356976
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 8TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE HAPPENING NOV 1 ,2009 ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:00am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:00am-4:00pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S OG & STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS,MILD- LUXURY, FULL-LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV- TRUCKS, SCIONS, LOWRIDER BICYCLES,TRIKES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE AT 323-282-0929 OR FRANK AT 562 869-5451
> 
> 
> ...


STILL LOOKING HOPE TO HAVE A SPOT SOON :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Aug 19 2009, 08:12 AM~14814779
> *STILL LOOKING HOPE TO HAVE A SPOT SOON :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Aug 19 2009, 09:12 AM~14814779
> *STILL LOOKING HOPE TO HAVE A SPOT SOON :biggrin:
> *


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jul 27 2009, 03:40 PM~14596535
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

THIS SHOW IS STILL GOING ON JUST LOOKING FOR RIGHT SPOT :thumbsup:


----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Aug 21 2009, 01:02 PM~14839774
> * THIS SHOW IS STILL GOING ON JUST LOOKING FOR RIGHT SPOT :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Aug 21 2009, 11:02 AM~14839774
> * THIS SHOW IS STILL GOING ON JUST LOOKING FOR RIGHT SPOT :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Aug 21 2009, 11:02 AM~14839774
> * THIS SHOW IS STILL GOING ON JUST LOOKING FOR RIGHT SPOT :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Aug 21 2009, 12:02 PM~14839774
> * THIS SHOW IS STILL GOING ON JUST LOOKING FOR RIGHT SPOT :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jul 1 2009, 08:38 PM~14356976
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 8TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE HAPPENING NOV 1 ,2009 ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:00am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:00am-4:00pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S OG & STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS,MILD- LUXURY, FULL-LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV- TRUCKS, SCIONS, LOWRIDER BICYCLES,TRIKES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE AT 323-282-0929 OR FRANK AT 562 869-5451
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Aug 8 2009, 08:34 AM~14710599
> *LOOKIING GOOD FOR A NEW LOCATION ,SHOULD KNOW IN THE NEXT WEEK OR SO:biggrin: :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Aug 21 2009, 12:02 PM~14839774
> * THIS SHOW IS STILL GOING ON JUST LOOKING FOR RIGHT SPOT :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

I HERE SOMETHING COMING ON!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

IS THERE GOING TO BE A SHOW :angry:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrredchevy_@Aug 28 2009, 01:06 PM~14911219
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YES!. :biggrin: SHOULD KNOW THIS WEEK


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Aug 30 2009, 09:47 AM~14926032
> *YES!. :biggrin:  SHOULD KNOW THIS WEEK
> *


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Aug 30 2009, 09:47 AM~14926032
> *YES!. :biggrin:  SHOULD KNOW THIS WEEK
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Aug 26 2009, 04:26 PM~14890018
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Sep 1 2009, 03:42 PM~14950343
> *:biggrin: hope so
> *


----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrredchevy_@Aug 28 2009, 02:06 PM~14911219
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Aug 26 2009, 04:26 PM~14890018
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## dukes65 (Sep 13, 2003)

CRUISIN’FOR GOD’S CHILDREN CAR SHOW
SPONSORS BY:
D.J. SATCH PROMOTIONS

SUNDAY NOV.15TH , 2009
NEW LIFE FELLOWSHIP
11209 FIRST AVE.
WHITTIER, CA 90603
BETWEEN FIRST AVE./ LEFFINGWELL RD
(150 SPACES LIMTED)
MOVE-IN:6AM-9AM
SHOW TIME:9AM-4PM

CARS-$20/MOTORCYCLE-$15/BIKES-$10/VENDOR-$25
TROPHIES AWARDED TO ALL DIFFERENT CATORGIES

FOOD VENDOR,VENDOR BOOTH,RAFFLES,50/50
LIVE ENTERTAINMENT AND MUCH MORE…

FOR MORE INFO.J. SATCH
(562)-631-1297 AFTER 9PM OR LEAVE VOICEMAIL
[email protected]

ALL PROCEED GO TO THE YOUTH BUILDING
COME AND SUPPORT GOD BLESS


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dukes65_@Sep 6 2009, 11:19 AM~14995962
> *CRUISIN’FOR GOD’S CHILDREN CAR SHOW
> SPONSORS BY:
> D.J. SATCH PROMOTIONS
> ...


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 8TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE HAPPENING NOV 1 ,2009 ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:00am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:00am-4:00pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S OG & STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS,MILD- LUXURY, FULL-LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV- TRUCKS, SCIONS, LOWRIDER BICYCLES,TRIKES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE AT 323-282-0929 OR FRANK AT 562 869-5451
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

new location!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Sep 9 2009, 07:55 PM~15032435
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Sep 9 2009, 07:55 PM~15032435
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Sep 9 2009, 06:55 PM~15032435
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

yes


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrredchevy_@Sep 10 2009, 06:43 PM~15043688
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Aug 15 2009, 09:06 AM~14776687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Sep 11 2009, 04:21 PM~15053685
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dukes65 (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dukes65_@Sep 12 2009, 02:17 PM~15061141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jul 1 2009, 06:38 PM~14356976
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 8TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE HAPPENING NOV 1 ,2009 @ LINCOLN PARK IN THE CITY OF LA 3501 VALLEY BLVD 90031 ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:00am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:00am-4:00pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S OG & STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS,MILD- LUXURY, FULL-LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV- TRUCKS, SCIONS, LOWRIDER BICYCLES,TRIKES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE AT 323-282-0929 OR FRANK AT 562 869-5451
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Sep 11 2009, 03:21 PM~15053685
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Sep 13 2009, 08:41 AM~15066011
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Sep 11 2009, 03:21 PM~15053685
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrredchevy_@Sep 10 2009, 05:43 PM~15043688
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Aug 15 2009, 08:06 AM~14776687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

NEW LOCATION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Sep 15 2009, 03:22 PM~15090563
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Sep 15 2009, 04:22 PM~15090563
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*THE COUNCIL C.C WILL BE THERE. THATS MANDATORY! *


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG KLEVS_@Sep 16 2009, 08:01 PM~15103200
> *THE COUNCIL C.C WILL BE THERE. THATS  MANDATORY!
> *


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

FROM OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE


----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Sep 17 2009, 10:03 AM~15107341
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Sep 17 2009, 08:03 AM~15107341
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Sep 17 2009, 09:03 AM~15107341
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Sep 17 2009, 09:03 AM~15107341
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jul 1 2009, 06:38 PM~14356976
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 8TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE HAPPENING NOV 1 ,2009 @ LINCOLN PARK IN THE CITY OF LA 3501 VALLEY BLVD 90031 ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:00am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:00am-4:00pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S OG & STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS,MILD- LUXURY, FULL-LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV- TRUCKS, SCIONS, LOWRIDER BICYCLES,TRIKES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE AT 323-282-0929 OR FRANK AT 562 869-5451
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Sep 17 2009, 09:03 AM~15107341
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

NOW, IF YOU DON'T HAVE A COSTUME, 
DON'T LIKE TO DRESS UP, THAT'S FIRME!!!!

THAT DOESN'T MEAN YOU CAN'T COME DOWN!!!

<span style=\'color:red\'>*THERE IS <span style=\'font-family:Times\'>NO DRESS CODE!!! 
EXCEPT, NO SHORTS , TANG TOPS, & FLIP FLOPS!*</span>

WEAR YOURS COLORS, EVEN BETTER!!!

LIKE I SAID, THIS EVENT IS JUST FOR YOU, THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY.


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

SNITCH


----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR O.G._@Sep 24 2009, 12:50 PM~15174735
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Aug 1 2009, 12:24 PM~14647125
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jul 1 2009, 07:38 PM~14356976
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 8TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE HAPPENING NOV 1 ,2009 @ LINCOLN PARK IN THE CITY OF LA 3501 VALLEY BLVD 90031 ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:00am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:00am-4:00pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S OG & STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS,MILD- LUXURY, FULL-LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV- TRUCKS, SCIONS, LOWRIDER BICYCLES,TRIKES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE AT 323-282-0929 OR FRANK AT 562 869-5451
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Aug 15 2009, 08:06 AM~14776687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR O.G._@Sep 24 2009, 11:50 AM~15174735
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

yes


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Sep 24 2009, 09:22 AM~15173350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jul 1 2009, 08:38 PM~14356976
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 8TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE HAPPENING NOV 1 ,2009 @ LINCOLN PARK IN THE CITY OF LA 3501 VALLEY BLVD 90031 ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:00am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:00am-4:00pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S OG & STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS,MILD- LUXURY, FULL-LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV- TRUCKS, SCIONS, LOWRIDER BICYCLES,TRIKES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE AT 323-282-0929 OR FRANK AT 562 869-5451
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

IS THAT








YES SOUNDS GOOD


----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Oct 1 2009, 07:57 PM~15243760
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jul 1 2009, 06:38 PM~14356976
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 8TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE HAPPENING NOV 1 ,2009 @ LINCOLN PARK IN THE CITY OF LA 3501 VALLEY BLVD 90031 ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:00am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:00am-4:00pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S OG & STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS,MILD- LUXURY, FULL-LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV- TRUCKS, SCIONS, LOWRIDER BICYCLES,TRIKES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE AT 323-282-0929 OR FRANK AT 562 869-5451
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jul 1 2009, 07:38 PM~14356976
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 8TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE HAPPENING NOV 1 ,2009 @ LINCOLN PARK IN THE CITY OF LA 3501 VALLEY BLVD 90031 ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:00am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:00am-4:00pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S OG & STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS,MILD- LUXURY, FULL-LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV- TRUCKS, SCIONS, LOWRIDER BICYCLES,TRIKES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE AT 323-282-0929 OR FRANK AT 562 869-5451
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jul 1 2009, 07:38 PM~14356976
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 8TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE HAPPENING NOV 1 ,2009 @ LINCOLN PARK IN THE CITY OF LA 3501 VALLEY BLVD 90031 ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:00am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:00am-4:00pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S OG & STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS,MILD- LUXURY, FULL-LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV- TRUCKS, SCIONS, LOWRIDER BICYCLES,TRIKES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE AT 323-282-0929 OR FRANK AT 562 869-5451
> 
> 
> ...










I HATE WAITING :biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)

criuse on down


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

A PIC OF THE TROPHIES FROM ARE LAST SHOW :biggrin: WE ADDED SOME NEW CLASSSES STREET FOR THE BOMBS . MILD LUXURY AND FULL LUXURY :thumbsup:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Oct 7 2009, 11:53 AM~15293886
> *A PIC OF THE TROPHIES FROM ARE LAST SHOW  :biggrin: WE ADDED SOME NEW CLASSSES STREET FOR THE BOMBS & MILD LUXURY AND FULL LUXURY :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5: NICE :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Oct 6 2009, 01:53 PM~15283850
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Oct 7 2009, 01:53 PM~15293886
> *A PIC OF THE TROPHIES FROM ARE LAST SHOW  :biggrin: WE ADDED SOME NEW CLASSSES STREET FOR THE BOMBS & MILD LUXURY AND FULL LUXURY :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Oct 9 2009, 05:50 AM~15310049
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jul 1 2009, 07:38 PM~14356976
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 8TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE HAPPENING NOV 1 ,2009 @ LINCOLN PARK IN THE CITY OF LA 3501 VALLEY BLVD 90031 ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:00am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:00am-4:00pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S OG & STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS,MILD- LUXURY, FULL-LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV- TRUCKS, SCIONS, LOWRIDER BICYCLES,TRIKES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE AT 323-282-0929 OR FRANK AT 562 869-5451
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Oct 1 2009, 06:57 PM~15243760
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Oct 7 2009, 12:53 PM~15293886
> *A PIC OF THE TROPHIES FROM ARE LAST SHOW  :biggrin: WE ADDED SOME NEW CLASSSES STREET FOR THE BOMBS. MILD LUXURY AND FULL LUXURY :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AGUA_DULCE_68_@Oct 14 2009, 12:26 PM~15355422
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Oct 7 2009, 12:53 PM~15293886
> *A PIC OF THE TROPHIES FROM ARE LAST SHOW  :biggrin: WE ADDED SOME NEW CLASSSES STREET FOR THE BOMBS . MILD LUXURY AND FULL LUXURY :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jul 1 2009, 07:38 PM~14356976
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 8TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE HAPPENING NOV 1 ,2009 @ LINCOLN PARK IN THE CITY OF LA 3501 VALLEY BLVD 90031 ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:00am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:00am-4:00pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S OG & STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS,MILD- LUXURY, FULL-LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV- TRUCKS, SCIONS, LOWRIDER BICYCLES,TRIKES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE AT 323-282-0929 OR FRANK AT 562 869-5451
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Oct 14 2009, 11:06 AM~15353997
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jul 1 2009, 07:38 PM~14356976
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 8TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE HAPPENING NOV 1 ,2009 @ LINCOLN PARK IN THE CITY OF LA 3501 VALLEY BLVD 90031 ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:00am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:00am-4:00pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S OG & STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS,MILD- LUXURY, FULL-LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV- TRUCKS, SCIONS, LOWRIDER BICYCLES,TRIKES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE AT 323-282-0929 OR FRANK AT 562 869-5451
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Oct 21 2009, 12:23 PM~15422997
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

making my way to the show !! :biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

LOOKING FORWARD TO DJ (MR. O.G.) AT THIS EVENT.


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

NEXT SUNDAY :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Oct 25 2009, 11:28 AM~15460846
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Oct 25 2009, 10:28 AM~15460846
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR O.G._@Oct 24 2009, 06:17 PM~15456427
> *LOOKING FORWARD TO DJ (MR. O.G.) AT THIS EVENT.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy_@Sep 23 2009, 05:21 PM~15168035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


almost time


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrredchevy_@Oct 27 2009, 10:11 AM~15480806
> *almost time
> *


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)

:biggrin: 4 more days


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Oct 27 2009, 11:45 AM~15481662
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR O.G._@Oct 24 2009, 06:17 PM~15456427
> *LOOKING FORWARD TO DJ (MR. O.G.) AT THIS EVENT.
> 
> 
> ...


music by mr og :biggrin:


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jul 1 2009, 07:38 PM~14356976
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 8TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE HAPPENING NOV 1 ,2009 @ LINCOLN PARK IN THE CITY OF LA 3501 VALLEY BLVD 90031 ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:00am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:00am-4:00pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S OG & STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS,MILD- LUXURY, FULL-LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV- TRUCKS, SCIONS, LOWRIDER BICYCLES,TRIKES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE AT 323-282-0929 OR FRANK AT 562 869-5451
> 
> 
> ...


tomorrow :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy_@Oct 31 2009, 12:37 PM~15522785
> *tomorrow  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy_@Oct 31 2009, 01:37 PM~15522785
> *tomorrow  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Oct 27 2009, 12:45 PM~15481662
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------

